# Hardy Dam/Davis Bridge



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay guys what's the word out there? PM's welcome. How's the ice and such?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish'nfool (Apr 18, 2009)

I would like to know as well. I can tell you big bend area has plenty of ice but the fishing has been slow...any reports from the Davis Bridge area would be great.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I drove across the bridge this morning and there were about 20 people out North of the bridge, on the East side of the river. The river channel on the west side of the river, both north and South of the bridge is starting to open up. From the big bend north of the bridge upstream, looks mostly open water. Don't know if anyone is catching fish though.


----------



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

Last weekend I found out they were catching Crappie, a bunch of small perch and a few pike. Buddy said there was 10" of ice.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish'nfool (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reports guys! I'm gonna give it a shot this weekend. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scott Meats (Oct 23, 2010)

Was there yesterday,dozen perch, 9 to 11 inches. Buddy took home 50 monday in the same size range.Ice is 18" where we were at,glad my friend had a power auger!


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

what depth is it out there i might give it a try Saturday never been there also what are you guys using up there thanks for the help guys...pm's welcome


----------



## RedBlazer (Mar 27, 2010)

Was on it Monday and Tuesday evening, definitely slower Tuesday. Had 6-8" of ice. Opened up through the middle Tuesday though. Don't know what is there now. Will be in boats soon!


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heading up saturday morning for hopefully some open water perch if the weather cooperates and melts some ice. If anyone has a open water report feel free to p.m. hopeing its open from 131 to davis bridge, if not i'll just hit the river below croton for some steel.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks open form 131 to beyond Davis bridge. The water is down along ways, don't know what the ramp is like under the freeway, but be careful going down the river, good time to hit a rock or stump with the water so low. I heard that someone went thru the ice Monday by Davis bridge, although there were still a couple fishing there yesterday.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Waters always low this time of year, doesn't "need" to come up until april 15th I think. Last year I put in at river ridge, but was a pain getting the trailer back up due to the 10' drop at the end of the cement, had to leave boat in by bucks for two weeks until river thawed up to big bend. I loved bucks ramp until they decieded to gate it and try to build a devolpment in there.


----------



## fish'nfool (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you launch a boat at the park on the north side of Davis bridge yet? Thinking of trying it this weekend. Last weekend there was still a bit of ice. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not until water comes up, there's quite a drop at end of launch. Also they typically don't open the chain until brower opens, seems how it's controlled by them. Us 131 is probably the best launch. Oh and I got to thinking my ramp incident was 2 years ago, last year the river never really froze.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

They are still fishing on the ice by the park at davis bridge. The river channel on the west side of the river is open water, but there is a shelf of ice about 1/3 of the way across where the ramp is. Looked like about 50 people on the ice yesterday afternoon, but many of them were near the dark ice/open water. The chain has been oepn all winter this year, the person that collects the money there has stayed all winter.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

There was about the same amount of people out there today, I put in at 131 it was dicey, but doable. River had no ice up until davis bridge,.then the shelf on the ramp side, and open up to just before the muskegan yacht club. Caught a couple decent, 8-10", perch but a lot of shorts and no hardy hawgs.


----------

